# Skeleton Bike



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure that most die hards have seen this, but I saw it for the first time tonight... SUPER COOL Motorcycle.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That IS pretty cool ... !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't that be a hoot to see in your rear view mirror as you're driving down the road?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is the coolest bike I have ever seen! Really....ever.....
Can I have it?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Yes. Yes you can.


:jol:Awwwwww...thanks Dr.M!!!

...oh...wait.....you mean I can have it...if.....I buy it???


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was just astonished at the craftmanship. I am familiar with tons of metal working processes (I love metal fabrication), and the time and skill it tool to make just the front forks is astounding. Even if it was done with a 5 axis machine.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Wicked looking bike and awesome metalwork . Just one drawback......

When you ride it, you look like you are ...er...having relations..... with the skellie. .....doh!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol! I thought the same thing! I guess it's okay, just don't look the skellie in the eye. 

That is one awesome bike! I want to touch it and feel the metal finish. Seriously, I would like to see how it looks with a rider. Bad ass I'm sure!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot machine! Looks like something the Teutul's from Orange County Choppes would fashion.


----------

